# Amazing day March 29



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Got to the pier at around 12 just to find out that I missed a run of big jack crevalles that were at least 15 pounds and the deck was littered with them. I counted at least 6 of them. I tried for sheepshead for about an hour and eventually lost 2 and never got one up. They didn't seem as prevelant as yesterday. At around 4 a school of large Spanish started being caught about halfway down the pier on gotcha lures. Just when I was about to pack up and call it a day. A 30 pound COBIA was landed at the octagon on one of the ling jigs. Also I cannot confirm this, but it was rumoured that a tarpon was spotted about halfway down the pier also. Hopefully this is the start of things starting to pick up around the inshore area.
Tight lines at Navarre pier


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Used to see schools of cobia like jacks. If there was Jack tourneys or tarpon Tourneys where all the fish was sold would there be any left? :thumbdown:


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Which pier where you at?


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Navarre pier


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

Do you happen to know what they caught the jacks on?


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

I am not positive but I think the cobia jigs for the big jacks


----------



## Timnavarre (Mar 1, 2016)

The jacks were caught on cobia jigs they were back today along with 2 cobias and a 34 lbs king this is not me


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

I wonder if that was the first King of the season on the pier?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, 1st king for Navarre Pier from I was told earlier today

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Things are finally starting to pick back up


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Kingcrab, I remember those days, too.....when multiple ling coming in was the norm, not the exception. When I lived in PC, we had one ray come in with over 30 ling on it, wound up with 26 hookups and put 14 of those on the deck. Half the people who hooked up had never hooked a ling before. Too many were brought in green.

Sheer pandemonium, but the good kind.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was pomp fishing off the beach at Navarre a few years ago, a big school of jack crevalle came thru and I caught two on sand fleas.


----------

